# Is it ok to use a silicone cloth on poly-coat?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wanted to be sure it doesn't harm the poly-coat. Thanks


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't see why it would be a problem but an option if you are concerned is a Hoppe's wax gun cloth. Or you could use Barricade Preservative gun oil which works extremely well.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

It would take a whole lot more than a silicone cloth to hurt poly-coat.............in fact, I don't know of too many chemicals that can damage it.


----------

